# Painkillers?



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

My doc really hates to prescribe painkillers but sometimes I need a little something to keep me moving. Does anybody take painkillers on a regular basis and if so, what kind? Do they help? Thanks for your help. FC


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, Fraidy cat, I take Ibuprofen for my pain. I take 3-4 at a time, I try not to take it everyday, but sometimes I have to. It works pretty good. I have prescription Ibuprofen 600 mg, I also take the store brand. It works just as well. Hope this helps some.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Fraidy cat , I take Nurontine for my pain , and if my pain is still to much at bedtime I take Ultram. It has started to help me alot. I just started to take them so it is way to early to say that it is a fix. One thing that i have notice is when i take the Ultram at night before bed the next day my D is gone all day . When i don't take it i go right back into the IBS mood. I thought you might like my input . Since you are a fellow IBSer. God Bless.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi FraidyCat,I cant eat painkillers like Ibuprofen because my stomach cant take it. I also suffer from IBS-D and GERD so its a bit difucult with medication. I used to take Vioxx, which is much more "kinder" to the stomach, but my body got swollen and I stop taking it. I recently got diagnosed so I havent figured out what to do yet. My doctor wanted me to take Tryptizol, which is an anti-depressiv med, he said many fibro patients have had sucess with that. It supposed to take away some of the pain and help with sleeping problems. I dont want to take anti-depressivs because I recently got off Paxil. Me and my hubby are planning for children so I dont want to eat any meds at all during the precnancy...Take care, Mio


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi FraidyCat !When the fibro pain does not stop with aspirin or tylenol I pull out my electricblanket, turn it to HI and toast all evening.It does 2 things for me. First, it helps meto relax and 2nd the relaxing helps the pain to settle down and by bedtime it stops. It is also great for chills. Hang in there! JM


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi FraidyCat, This info might be helpful to everyone. My friend is dating a nurse, so learned this from him. If you take ibuprofin for pain and it doesn't work, don't take more of it, switch pain relievers. So, take acetaminophen next because it will fill the pain receptors that the ibuprofen didn't. I started doing this and it is amazing how much better they work. I also found out that acetaminohen worked better for my pain. DeeDee


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

I get a lot of headaches, and I have a prescription for Butalbital for that. Otherwise, I take ibuprofen for aches and stiffness.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i think if we could tone down the anxity,the pain control would be easier,an that aint easy. i do belive anxity drugs help,although it is intermintant.hope this helps. denny


----------

